# Single Ply System Roofing????



## restoration101

Been doing residential and commercial roofs for sometime now. Now I want start single ply installations. The crew I have have over 10 years in experience with these systems so they know what they are doing.

Now machinary and equipment wise the job is different. What equipment is a must for the job?

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.




BTW how much are the Varimat-V2's?


----------



## Miami Roofer

Screw Guns for mechanically attached systems.
Generator- (Heavy Duty, 10-12k watts) especially if your using a robot. 
Hand welders
Robot- for larger jobs
Extension Cords- Heavy Duty
Probe- You'll need to check every weld.
An eye for detail

I don't know the price of a V-2. We use Leister hand guns and a Sievert robot and find it very user friendly. Not to mention, their customer service rocks! You can probably find all the equipment you'll need on E-bay or Craigslist. If I may give you some installation advice: On my first single ply job, we hired a few guys that had "been doing it for 10 years". It turns out they had been doing it wrong for 10 years. Check every one of your welds and make sure your laps are clean. It takes a bit of getting used to, especially for roofers used to BUR, but is really a great system. Single ply has opened up many doors for us over the years and is probably about half our work at this time. Lots of luck.


http://www.affordableroofingcontractors.com


----------



## restoration101

Much Apreciated


----------



## Grumpy

You said: The crew I have have over 10 years in experience with these systems so they know what they are doing.

They don't know what you need?

-screw guns, stand up if it's a job bigger than 20 squares. 
-robotic seam welder on any job bigger than 20 square (dog).
-At least 2 hand held leister type S seam welders. or more depending on crew size.
-2 generators, 1 for the dog and 1 for everything else. Or a sumper monster giganto 20,000 watt generator. You can get cold welds if running too much on one generator. I've got a 12,kw generator and if I run 3 seam welders, 1 screw gun and the dog simultaneously, the dog will just about kill the generator. Then again I have a 20 yer old original variant and the new ones may be more effecient.
-neoprene hand held rollers for thermoplastic. Steel or neoprene is fine for EPDM
- 1 probe for each welder, and 1 for supervisor.
-chemical resistant gloves
-manufacturers field manuals


That's the bare minimum, then there are a TON of other goodies on the market you may look into, such as a super spreader or better spreader, mechanical hoists, etc.


----------



## SinglePlyGuy

I will assume when you say single -ply you are referring to thermoplastic, heat weldable systems.

That being said, do yourself a favor and pick a system or two that you plan on using and get their Tech in your office for at least a day or 2 and train your guys. If they've been doing it for 10 years better get the Tech for a week.... not a sales guy from your local distributor- an employee of the manufacturer.

For a 10 man crew be prepared for an investment of *minimally* $25- 30k to get started with the right equipment. After that your investment will depend primarily on what type of work you are going to do.

You *cannot* install single ply *properly *without the right tools, talent and mindset.


----------



## Grumpy

You can request a training at your facility and a job start up when the area manufacturer tech rep will come to your job site and help you. You can also request training videos. I should also add that my original post assumed you've been installin gother flat roof systems, perhaps modified, so you may already have the chutes and cutters.


----------



## EQUIPMENT PRO

I am a hot air equipment dealer and repair center in Atlanta, GA. I would never consider any other heat gun than the Leister Triac or BAK Rion. You should definately go with the BAK Rion because its almost $100 less. Just as good of quality as the well known Leister.....It even uses the same heating element. Now if you are in search of a robot the BAK Laron is a little over $1000 cheaper than the Leister V2 and you get the same performance. All BAK products come with a 2-year warranaty whereas the Leister has only 1. The service bills on a BAK Laron are also phenomenally cheaper. I can pull invoices where my customers have spent thousands on their varimat in one year and only a couple hundred on their BAK Laron due to parts being rediculously cheaper.


----------



## topviewroofing

SinglePlyGuy said:


> You *cannot* install single ply *properly *without the right tools, talent and mindset.


Yeah,you're right. That three- right tools, talent,and mindset- is a must. Even you have a complete right tools but if you dont know how to use that,then its useless....


TOP VIEW ROOFING
http://www.topviewroofing .com


----------

